# Wannabe mouse owners



## Minnimel (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi there, my son turns 9 in December and has been desperate for a mouse/mice for years! 
We have agreed that for his birthday he can at last have one/2' 
We are brand new to this, so want to do things right. I've read around a bit, & it seems we are best with 2 young females ( less smelly)?
I'm aware that certain bedding etc is unsuitable too. 
Basically, ANY and all help would be gratefully received. 
Size of cage, bedding, equipment, where/where not to buy from, etc etc......
Thank you
Ps: we live in Southampton


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Mainly, the best advice I can give you is to read the forums. EVERYTHING you need to know can be found here. You can use the search option (Top right of the forum) if you want to home in on something specifically. Advice from me personally would be to get three mice. One will claim dominance over the others and having three will make it less stressful for the mice all round and the more company the better. Also, have a good look at mice pics online if you can't in person before getting some. Many people get sold bucks and does together and you'll just end up with babies - learn how to tell the sex as best you can to insure you get three does and no bucks.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Id say if you want a pet to cuddle and play with a buck is better as they will live on their own and enjoy lots of interaction ... like above if you want does you should really get 3 to keep together .....

cage depends on choice ... for my pets I used dunna cages from pets at home ... it came with free hamster food and sawdust. but I mainly make up my own cages/boxes out of plastic boxes ... check out the set up link there are lots of pictures and ideas on there. I hang onto all old cardboard boxes to throw in the cages for the mice to play with and chew ... it prevents them chewing the cages  .......

bedding I use back to nature bedding with a thin layer of sawdust on the top, B & N are much cheaper at PAH as their sawdust is only 59p compared to 1.99 at PAH ...... I use shredded paper for the bedding in the houses as I get it free and also shred all my old bills ( who will try and piece together old bills when mice have been sleeping and pooping on them) lol .....

You will be better off getting your mice from a good breeder and depending on the colour type .. you may have to travel a little to collect the one you want .....

food ... I tend to mix my own ... hamster food mixed with wild bird seed mainly .... but be careful mice are addictive .... 3 years ago I started with 4 pet mice they were all girls .... I now have 300 of them .... and I show them .. they are fab pets my daughter, nephews and grandson love them


----------



## Minnimel (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

